# مقارنة بين ال GSM و radio



## عبدالله النور احمد (21 يوليو 2011)

الاخوة الاعضاء السلام عليكم اريد المساعدة فى هذا الموضوع
اريد اربط مجموعة من محطات المياه أو الغاز بمركز تحكم واحد عبر الا RTU (reote terminal unit )
ماهو نظام الاتصال الافضل لربطها مع التحكم القومى هل اربطها بواسطة الراديو(أى أطلب ال RTU ان يكون نظام الاتصال به راديو (انتينا )
أم اطلبها من الشركة المصنعة أن تكون عبر ال GSM (شرايح تلفون )علما بانى فى حالة استخدام ال لGSM سأجر خط من شركات الاتصال الموجودة فى الدولة 
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (23 يوليو 2011)

ما هو إنترفيس الاتصال المتوفر في الـ rtu ؟


----------

